# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Pijnlijke steken op voetholte en tenen

## majovana

Vooral 's nachts heb ik last van stekende pijn in m'n voetholten en tenen vooral de grote teen Heeft er iemand een idee wat dat zou kunnen zijn ?

----------


## peteroomens

Eigenlijk te weinig informatie om een beeld te vormen. Zijn de voeten koud of warm? Draag je speciale (steun)zolen. Treedt de klacht ook op tijdens langer zitten? Zijn de voeten 's nachts verkleurd? Mijn eerste reactie is een te hoge spier-/peesspanning. Laat de voeten voor het slapen gaan eens rustig maar diep masseren. Ben je alleen, vul dan een ronde, stevige fles of kruik met goed warm water en rol er (zittend) met beide voeten overheen.
Succes, Peter

----------


## patje1977

Hey

Mss kan je je eens laten testen op de zona. Heb een jaar of twee terug ook de zona aan mijn voeten gehad, een rare plaats om dat daar te krijgen maar het bestaat ....

Grtjs Patjs

----------


## majovana

Hoi Peter, bedankt voor je reactie, sorry dat ik zo laat reageer maar kon opeens niet mee inloggen maar nu lukte het ineens.

Ik heb moeilijke voeten ten eerste heb ik hamertenen daar ben ik op 8 januari aan geholpener zitten nu pennen in en op 11 febr gaan die er weer uit. dan zijn mijn voeten ook doorgezakt en heb ik inderdaad steunzolen maar die zij al zeker 20 jaar oud.

In eerste instantie dacht ik dat het door mn hamertenen kwam maar ik heb het nog steeds In tweede instantie dacht ik dat het jicht was Ik drink elke dag 1 a 2 glazen rode wijn daar ben ik nu al 2 weken mee gestopt maar ik heb geen verdikkingen en ode plekken dus denk dat het dat ook niet is.

Ik heb ook eenreactie gekregen waarin verwezen wordt naar een test op de zona maar weet niet wat dat inhoud a daar nog wel op reageren en vragen wat het precies is.

Groetjes Martha

----------


## majovana

Hallo Patje bedankt voor je reactie ik weet niet wat een zona test inhoud kan me hier meer over vertellen ?

Bedankt alvast,

Groetjes Martha

----------


## peteroomens

Hallo Majovana,

Je hebt dus al een hele voorgeschiedenis. Hierna voeg ik een tekst bij over hallux valgus en hamertenen. Uitgegeven december 2012. Ik denk dat de oude steunzolen geen goed doen en adviseer een *podoposturaal therapeut* te raadplegen. Dat kan overigens pas nadat de voeten weer 'normaal' belast kunnen worden. Verdere informatie:
website algemeen: http://www.omnipodogenootschap.nl
mijn website: http://www.drbody.nl

Hallux valgus (knobbel grote teen)

Iedereen die iets van voeten weet, kent de hallux valgus aan de bal van de voet, opzij van de grote teen. De, vaak pijnlijke, knobbel die je vaak bij vrouwen ziet. Meer dan bij mannen in ieder geval. Deskundigen zoeken de oorzaak in

	te kleine schoenen;
	(te hoge) hakk
	mode algemeen.

Wie ben ik om het daarmee oneens te zijn? Er zit immers een grond van waarheid in. Maar waarom treedt het vaker of meer aan één voet op? Ongelijke voetgrootte? Waarom treedt het ook op bij mensen die niet te kleine schoenen dragen? Of niet op hoge hakken lopen? Waarom toch ook bij mannen?

We doen een kleine test. Ga ontspannen staan, de blote voeten enigszins uit elkaar, handen losjes afhangend langs het lichaam. Hel langzaam wat voorover en voel wat er aan uw voorvoet gebeurt: de tenen grijpen zich als het ware vast aan de grond. Even ontspannen en dan nog een keer. Let nu op de grote teen: het voorste kootje wil naar buiten. . .
Maak nu eens een grijpbeweging met uw hand: met een beetje fantasie lijken deze bewegingen op elkaar. De duim wijst naar buiten en de vingers gaan klauwen. 
Wat gebeurt er dan precies in uw voet? Door voorover te hellen, verplaatst u het algemeen lichaamszwaartepunt (ALZ), zeg maar het middelpunt van uw lichaam, naar voren en grijpt de voet zich vast aan de grond. Nu ligt dit ALZ bij vrouwen al meer naar voren dan bij mannen, dus zijn vrouwen meer ontvankelijk. 
Maar ook ziekten als Parkinson, M.Bechterew en reumatoïde artritis maken dat een patiënt meer voorover gaat staan. 

Minder bekend is dat bijziendheid óók leidt tot voorwaarts verplaatsing van dit middelpunt.

Als test is herstel eenvoudig: weer gewoon gaan staan. Bestaat het probleem van de hallux valgus (en hamertenen) eenmaal, dan zal hulp nodig zijn. Om meer rechtop te komen. Een voetbehandelingsplan inclusief
een aanpassing van de houding. 

Peter W.B.Oomens
WbD, december 2012

----------


## patje1977

> Hallo Patje bedankt voor je reactie ik weet niet wat een zona test inhoud kan me hier meer over vertellen ?
> 
> Bedankt alvast,
> 
> Groetjes Martha


Mijn ervaring hiermee was vnl heel veel pijn ad voet hiermee is het begonnen. Eerst dacht de dr aan beenvliesontsteking omdt het ook uitstraalde naar mijn scheenbeen. Heb hiervoor inspuiting gekregen maar niets van resultaat, dus besloot de dr om bloed te nemen en me op de zona te laten testen. Mijn voet heeft er echt heel lelijk uitgezien ik kreeg eens soort van blauwe plekken met blaasjes op. Heb er wel een paar littekens aan overgehouden. Maar met de aangepaste medicatie was ik behoorlijk vlug geholpen. Blijkbaar is zona ad voeten wel heel uitzonderlijk want bij mijn dr was het de eerste keer in zijn hele loopbaan dat hij dit meemaakte.
Alvast veel moet
grtjs
Patje

----------

